

SurMD Hacker Challenge – Win $100,000 in Grand Prize - surmd

Are you a security pro? If so, $100K is waiting for you.<p>As a secure cloud solutions provider, we are looking to work with skilled security practitioners and hackers such as you to continually improve security. Our engineering team claims that their final product can guarantee no data breaches. Now, we want to put this to a test. If you win this contest, you will get that $100K, or we will accept their claim and give them a bonus.<p>This event will be an offensive type of Security Hackathon wherein a participant (or a group of maximum 3 participants) will have to locate and decrypt a target document found in the server environment setup by SurMD. We will be providing you the login details for the administrative account. For more details on the structure of this Challenge, please read the section on ‘How to Participate’.<p>Challenge our security standards as we design the next big thing in security together. If you are confident of your security skills, hacker skills, or math skills, or you are just interested, signup today at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;surmdhackerchallenge.eventbrite.com, as the stakes are high. 
The winner gets to walk away with $100,000 in cash!<p>For more information, please visit http:&#x2F;&#x2F;surmdhackerchallenge.com
======
teenageSec
While I applaud the idea of this, I think it is ultimately just a question of
how much a linux zero day is worth (aka is it worth more than 100 grand). When
the code base for everything on there server is going to be _huge_ (aka they
use Linux and any common webserver), there is pretty much a gaurantee that
there will be a vuln, the only question is if someone will drop a zero day for
this.

------
kleer001
Question for security professionals:

How much would a freelancer or team of freelancers earn for this kind of job?

